# What is this thing for?



## YYCHM (Jul 1, 2020)

What's this disk thing for that came with my TDI?  Doesn't appear to fit anything on the TDI or mounting posts.

Craig


----------



## Bradells (Jul 1, 2020)

Could be a tool for changing tips?

Mine has a similar, but rectangular single ended keyed piece that came with it...


Brad


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 1, 2020)

Bradells said:


> Could be a tool for changing tips?
> 
> Mine has a similar, but rectangular single ended keyed piece that came with it...
> 
> ...




BINGO!!!! And so it is.  Thanks.

Craig


----------

